# My new ride!! Blue XC Carbon



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Ey que tal,

Pues aqui les presento a mi nuevo bebe, 6 meses armandola y por fin hoy la pude estrenar!!! ufff que satisfacción creo que nunca en mi vida habia rodado tan rápido. Pero bueno ya basta de presunciones, ahi les va como la arme:
Cuadro Blue XC Carbon
Suspensión Fox F80RLC
Rines XTR
Cassette Ultegra 12-27
Multiplicación XTR 
Frenos de disco XTR del pm 180 mm tras 160 mm
Shifters Rapid fire XTR
Cadena KMC SL9 dorada
Tazas Chris King
Llantas trasera Scwhalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 y delantera Nobby Nic 2.1
Puños Ergon Gxp super light
Poste de asiento Ritcher carbon wcs 31.8 x 350
Asiento Selle San Marco Zoncolan (comodiiiiisimo!!))
Poste de manubrio Ritchey WCS Carbon
Manubrio Ritchey WCS Carbon flat bar

Pesa sin pedales ( que estan por llegarme) mas o menos 9500(segun la bascula del mecanico), asi que ahora nada ms falta desquitarme.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Felicidades*

MI estimado , pues la verdad si tienes de que presumir , con razón te tardaste 6 meses armándola , está muy bien tu bici , componentes inmejorables , muy buen gusto en las combinaciones , f.de c. por todos lados , excelente .

No quiero parecer payaso , pero difícilmente me deslumbra una o unas fotos de bicis , pero la tuya realmente me gusto mucho y eso que para nada soy fan de las hardtail y menos de los cuadros de fibra de carbono , pero ese Blue luce bastante atractivo .

Me imagino que compites en carreras y si no éntrale , porque esa bici está pidiendo velocidad !!!!!!!

Si hubiera concurso de bicis en el Foro , estarías peleando el primer lugar en la categoria de XC HT

Una vez más muchas felicidades .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Chiiida!
Se ven muy bien los detalles en blanco, hasta los nokon.
No sé que experiencia tengas con la KMC de 9 pasos, pero a mí me fué mal, después de haber usado por algún tiempo la SL10 al no haberla en existencia, tuve que poner la SL9, me duró tres salidas, se sentía como si trajera arena desde la primera salida, encontré otra vez la de 10 y se acabó el problema, además le bajas como 30 gr. sin perder en funcionalidad.
Felicidades, se ve perrona y muy bien armada.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

muy guapa...que la disfrutes!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Felicidades, te quedó "bien perrona". Ahora, la parte más importante... ¡a desquitarla! :thumbsup:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Jimborello,

Excelente bicicleta, armada con muy buenos componentes. No soy fan de la transmisión XTR (cambios y desviadores) pero todo está super. Excelente combinación de llantas (tengo la misma en una Racer X y funciona de lo mejor). Te felicito y coincido con Luis en que la bici está pidiendo velocidad. Por cierto, cuánto pesa la bici ?.

Saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sensual...


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Esta es la viejita*

La verdad es que apenas estoy probando la cadena y ayer que la estrene no senti ninguna cosa rara, ojala y aguante porque mucha gente dice que esas cadenas no aguantan pero bueno ya les dare yo mi opinión después.
El peso de la bici sin los pedales es de 9500 segun la bascula de mi mecanico pero al ratito voy a checar bien, espero que este mal esa bascula para bien jaja.
Bueno ya que estamos en eso les presento mi otra bici a ver que tal les parece:
Cuadro Specialized Epic M4 
Susp fox f100rl
Grupo completo XTR con duales y rapid rise
Rines XT llantas Hutchinson Python (son un mugrero no las recomiendo para nada, de hecho ya las cambie por un par de Nobby Nics 2.25).
Poste de asiento Thomson Masterpiece
Poste de manubrio Ritchey wcs y manubrio answer carbon.
Barends Bontrager xlite puños Ritchey
Cables Nokon plateados
Pedales Crank Bros eggbeater tis
De esta si no tengo peso pero debe de andar por los 12 kilos porque el cuadro pesa una tonelada, pero aaaaa como me gusta jaja.

Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Cuadro Specialized Epic M4
> Susp fox f100rl
> Grupo completo XTR con duales y rapid rise
> Rines XT llantas Hutchinson Python (son un mugrero no las recomiendo para nada, de hecho ya las cambie por un par de Nobby Nics 2.25).
> ...


Para mi gusto y las pocas bicicletas que he tenido oportunidad de pedalear, una de las mejores "dobles" para XC que se han fabricado. Mucha gente se quejó de la suspensión trasera, que "muy dura" y que "pateaba"... yo tuve el mismo cuadro y siempre me pareció que el amortiguador se comportaba de acuerdo al terreno, por supuesto, más orientado al desempeño que al comfort, cual debe ser para una bicicleta de este tipo.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Completamente de acuerdo ya tengo casi 5 años con ella y por nada del mundo quiero cambiarla, de hecho ya va pasaron por ella 3 grupos completos, 4 pares de rines, y dos veces ya le cambie toda la posteria y asientos y la verdad es que el cuadro se comporta excelente, solamente le he tenido que cambiar los baleros una vez, y una vez mande las suspensiones a servicio pero de ahi en fuera ningun problema.
El unico pero que le pondria es el peso de este cuadro, que de hecho en su momento era la versión mas económica, pero el color me fascino y yo creo que todavia le quedan unos dos añitos mas.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, soy yo? o alguíen más esperaba ver una bicicleta AZUL? jajaja! 
muy fregona, no había escuchado de la marca blue...

x cierto, esas botas rosas que salen en la primera foto son para cuando te subes a la bici? jajaja :thumbsup: (es broma!)


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Jajaja son las botas de mi novia que es la menos contenta con mi trauma por esta bicicleta, pero bueno ya se le pasara jaja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jimborello said:


> ... pero bueno ya se le pasara jaja


No, eso no sucede. Peor cuando sustituyes la palabra "novia" por "esposa".


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

muy buena cleta la blue, de hecho yo ando buscando una hardtail fregona y me gusto mucho ese cuadro. donde lo conseguiste?

Saludos


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp said:


> No, eso no sucede. Peor cuando sustituyes la palabra "novia" por "esposa".


Tiene razón Warp, por lo general eso no sucede. Y cuando se da el cambio de palabra, por experiencia ajena, hay que hacerse muy bueno para echar mentiras o resignarse a cambiar los grupos XO y XTR por cuando mucho X7 o Deore.

Saludos.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Lo peor de todo es que ella trabaja en una fabrica de bicicletas y cuando sale de trabajar de lo ultimo que quiere saber es de mas bicicletas, pero bueno ni modo si no le gusta que se cambie de chamba jaja
El cuadro lo vi en la pagina de Blue hace un año y me encanto, lo anduve buscando y la neta no estuvo tan facil hasta que lo encontre un día en ebay y luego luego lo compre, por suerte justo antes de que subiera el dolar, Lo tuve que ir a recoger a Laredo junto con todas las demas piezas y ya traermela armada para evitarme el show de los impuestos. Pero si quieres uno igual lo puedes pedir en la página de Blue, porque la verdad el distribuidor de Mexico cuando intente contactarlo ni sirve su pagina ni funcional el telefono que ponen.
Saludos


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> No, eso no sucede. Peor cuando sustituyes la palabra "novia" por "esposa".


AHH las dichas de que tu novia también ruede! jajaja...

conversacion del otro día: 
YO: oye, tengo un dilema, estoy indeciso si entre cambiarle mi tijera a priscilla (les pongo nombres a mis bicis) o ahorrar un poco mas y una de dos: ... bueno, tres: 1.- me compró una bici de ruta, 2.- me compro otra bici de doble con más recorrido y retiramos a Camilla (HT) o 3.- me compro las dos! 
ELLA: pues porqué no las dos? mmm... me queda de tamaño el cuadro de Camilla?


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

hey jimborello donde en mexico compraste los nokon para los cambios??? gracias


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

triphop said:


> AHH las dichas de que tu novia también ruede! jajaja...
> 
> conversacion del otro día:
> YO: oye, tengo un dilema, estoy indeciso si entre cambiarle mi tijera a priscilla (les pongo nombres a mis bicis) o ahorrar un poco mas y una de dos: ... bueno, tres: 1.- me compró una bici de ruta, 2.- me compro otra bici de doble con más recorrido y retiramos a Camilla (HT) o 3.- me compro las dos!
> ELLA: pues porqué no las dos? mmm... me queda de tamaño el cuadro de Camilla?


Ja oye tu novia no tendrá una hermana igual???

De los cables Nokon los compré en Estados Unidos, aqui los puedes pedir pero se tardan mucho y estan cariiisimos.

Saludos


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.rideblue.com/ryno.php
Estaba viendo las bicis blue, y me di cuenta de que una bici de doble....¡¿Pesa 2200 gramos?! Serían 22 libras. Al menos de que "g" ahora signifique una centecima parte de libra, o que esas bicis sean super ligeras, alguien se ha de haber equibocado.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si, alguien se ha de haber equi*b*ocado.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Garlock said:


> http://www.rideblue.com/ryno.php
> Estaba viendo las bicis blue, y me di cuenta de que una bici de doble....¡¿Pesa 2200 gramos?! Serían 22 libras.


1 lb = 454grs

1000grs = 2.2lbs

1ton (metrica) = 2200lbs

Alguien se durmio en la clase de mate...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Concurso de alto nivel o dificultá....*



Warp said:


> 1 lb = 454grs
> 
> 1000grs = 2.2lbs
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warp, muy buena clase de mate , también muy buena la de orto de Tacubaya , y para que nadie se equiBoque o se duerma en clase , ahí les va un concursito de " ocsiones " multiples :

Si el peso de una llanta de mtb es expresado en esta forma 1.7 libras 
¿ Cuál es su peso expresado en kilos (s.m.d. ) ?

a.- 771
b.- 783
c.- 652
d.- .771
e.- .783
f.- .652
g.- 0.771
h.- 0.783
i.- 0.652

Si el peso de un cuadro de mtb de doble suspensión con baleros sellados en lugar de bushings con amortiguador Fox RP 23 de 6.5 eye to eye con pintura powder coat y que su peso expresado en libras es 6.5

¿ Cuál es su peso expresado en kilos (s.m.d. ) ?

a.- 2.948
b.- 2.880
c.- 2.862
d.- 2948
e.- 2880
f.- 2862

Miembro que se meta al con.........perdón , quise decir Miembro del Foro que se meta a concursar y que le atine a las respuestas ,se hara acreedor a recibir un premio el día 28 de diciembre del presente , premio que puede consistir en alguno de los siguientes artículos :

1.- Un cuadro nuevo Turner Spot DW 2009 talla mediana.

2.- Un cafécito en cualquier " Estarbuqs " o Italian cofi de la H. Ciudad de Puebla de Zaragoza o Puebla de los Angeles

3.- Unos puños usados Specialized S-Works (eso sí , bien lavaditos...).

4.- Un cuadro "clásico " e Incunable de cromoly Benotto Monte Rosa , usadón pero todavía en alguna de sus partes se distingue el color original , se puede entregar con calcas de Moots, Intense , Titus , Pivot, Ellsworth , Ibis , etc. es decir al gusto del ganador , para que de la pala .

ASÍ QUE YA SABEN AMIGOS , ENVÍEN SUS RESPUESTAS .

Atentamente

Pitabicigoras.

Permiso Segob 31416


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

*respuestas*

ahi van las respuestas: 

1.- g
2.- d


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Warp said:


> 1 lb = 454grs
> 
> 1000grs = 2.2lbs
> 
> ...


Mta me van a hacer escribir de más.

¡¿Pesa 2200 gramos?! Serían *más bien* 22 libras.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Garlock said:


> Mta me van a hacer escribir de más.
> 
> ¡¿Pesa 2200 gramos?! Serían *más bien* 22 libras.


Ahora entiendo la confusión (¡vaya frase!)... efectivamente, de entrada, la persona promedio que visite la página arriba mencionada, entendería que la bicicleta pesa 2200 gramos _completa_ (y a un precio irrisorio, $1,500usd), lo cual sería _completamente_ erróneo. Lo que alguien más familiarizado con el mundo del ciclismo pensaría al ver éste número, es que se refieren únicamente al cuadro, lo cual suena mucho más lógico. Pero ciertamente, deberían aclarar ese dato en las especificaciones... a final de cuentas, no todo el que está interesado en una bicicleta tiene que saber _interpretar_ estos datos.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

rrl said:


> hey jimborello donde en mexico compraste los nokon para los cambios??? gracias


RRL,

No batalles, puedes comprarlo fácilmente en e-bay. Te llega a México en alrededor de 2 semanas. Ya he pedido y no hay bronca alguna, Te paso el link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nokon-Cable-Set...ing_Parts_Accessories?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Espero te sea de utilidad. Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> RRL,
> 
> No batalles, puedes comprarlo fácilmente en e-bay. Te llega a México en alrededor de 2 semanas. Ya he pedido y no hay bronca alguna, Te paso el link.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amigos :

Aunque cada quien tiene su muy respetable opinión , en lo personal no me gustan los Nokon , al principio se ven my bien , pero con el tiempo se van decolorando (sobre todo los azules y rojos que son los colores que yo he usado) bueno la cuestión de la pérdida de color es lo de menos , para mí es mas grande el problema de los rechinidos , rechinan peor que cama de motel (bueno ...eso dicen....) es bastante desagradable , por otro lado retienen mucho el polvo entre cada eslabón (o como se llamen las cuentitas ...)

A lo mejor en una hard tail no es tanto el rechinido , pero en una doble si que rechinan , medio se soluciona el asunto lubricando cada eslabón , pero es una lata .

Creo que hay mejores opciones , también ya probé , Avid, Jagwire , el que mas me gusta es el Shimano XTR , barato, confiable y trabaja bien .

Saludos .

the last biker


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Ey se me olvido darles la reseña pero ahi les va:

Esta bici es un avión!!! En serio a comparación de mi Epic se siente mucho muy ligera y acelera rapidisimo, en las subidas se pedalea suavecito y sinceramente no he tenido la necesidad de utilizar el paso mas flojo (granny-27). Además de que es mucho mas maniobrable que la otra. Ya me cai un par de veces pero todo atribuible a ls llantas que a veces no agarran en curvas con grava. Ah bueno y otra vez que me fallo un pequeño escalón, me fui de lado y por proteger a la bici me avente un clavado que me costo la mitad del cuerpo en un lago y una tremenda herida en el tobillo, ja pero como quiera eso cura jaja
Llevo casi un mes usandola sin subirme a la otra, gracias a que mis amigos de Fox llevan con mi suspensión en servicio mas de un mes (espero me manden por lo menos una nueva), y no había extrañado para nada a la otra hasta hoy ahi les va porque.
Hoy fue la final estatal en un camino extremadamente técnico (Caminitos para los que han venido a San Luis), esta lleno de piedras y hay unos toboganes que para los de aca quien se los aviente sin bajarse es considerado un valiente, ademas de que es una pista larguiiisima (8km y le dimos 5 vueltas) con mucha subida. En la carrera fue una chulada , en la subida muy muy tranquilo,los cambios trigger shifter perfectos, mucho mas comodos y precisos que los duales, en la parte técnica jamas habia bajado los toboganes y hoy las 5 veces las pase perfecto sin bajar un solo pie. De hecho me fui casi toda la carrera solo adelante, a excepción de la primer vuelta que venía con el campeón juvenil de Alu Bike que le da durisimo, pero para mi suerte en uno de los toboganes se metió un fregazo y tuvo que abandonar, porque seguro me hubiera tronado. Ah solo un pequeño contratiempo, faltando 3 km me ponche y venia sin bomba asi que tuve que terminar corriendo, ja lo bueno es que venian un poco atras los otros chavos, pero bueno en resumen hoy la estrene y ninguna queja durante la carrera. 
Pero despues de la carrera fue el problema, oh Dios, ya descubrí porque la necesidad de una doble suspensión. En mi vida me había dolido tanto la espalda, me siento como si me hubieran agarrado de sparring para practicar box con mis riñones, ja ya la hora de la comida ni me podia reir a gusto, pero bueno nada que se soluccione con unas cervezitas, un masajito y un bañito que justamente en estos momentos me preparo a tomar.
Por lo pronto creo que la guardare lo que queda del año esperando que mis amigos de Fox por fin me manden mi suspensión para rodar tranquilo y agusto, nada de carreritas.

Saludos


----------



## nixburemi (Jul 27, 2008)

Muy buenos componentes y muy buena la bicicleta!! disfrutala!

Nixburemi


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades!!!

Que bueno que cumple con las expectativas!

Ah, y veo que mas y mas usuarios de Duales se estan pasando a los triggers... 

Y si, las HT ya no son para nosotros los "viejitos".


----------

